# Game 31: Nets @ Raptors--01.08.06



## ToddMacCulloch11

*Game 31
New Jersey Nets @ Toronto Raptros**
Sunday January 8th, 2006
1:00 PM, EST
TV Coverage: YES
Radio Coverage: TBA
Nets Record: 18-12


Probable Starters:*
Click Picture for Player Profile<table border=3 bordercolor="#0000ff" width=100% ><table border=3 bordercolor="#0000ff" width=100% ><table border=3 bordercolor="#0000ff" width=100% ><tr align=center><td></td> <td></td> <td></td> <td></td> <td></td> <td></td> <tr align=center><td>*Name*</td><td>*Mike James*</td><td>*Morris Peterson*</td><td>*Matt bonner*</td><td>*Joey Graham*</td><td>*Chris Bosh*</td><tr align=center><td>*PPG*</td><td>15.9</td><td>13.8</td><td>6.5</td><td>6.7</td><td>22.0</td><tr align=center><td>*RPG*</td><td>3.0</td><td>4.8</td><td>2.8</td><td>3.1</td><td>9.3</td><tr align=center><td>*APG*</td><td>4.6</td><td>1.6</td><td>.8</td><td>.7</td><td>2.6</td></table>
<table border=3 bordercolor="#0000ff" width=50% ><tr align=center><td>Key Reserves:</td><td></td> <td></td>
<td></td>
<tr align=center><td>*Name*</td><td>*Charlie Villanueva*</td><td>*Jose Calderon*</td><td>*Jalen Rose*</td><tr align=center><td>*PPG*</td><td>12.7</td><td>7.1</td><td>9.7</td><tr align=center><td>*RPG*</td><td>5.4</td><td>2.9</td><td>2.8</td><tr align=center><td>*APG*</td><td>.9</td><td>6.2</td><td>2.1</td></table>

<table border=3 bordercolor="#0000ff" width=100% ><table border=3 bordercolor="#0000ff" width=100% ><table border=3 bordercolor="#0000ff" width=100% ><tr align=center><td></td> <td></td> <td></td> <td></td> <td></td> <td></td> <tr align=center><td>*Name*</td><td>*Jason Kidd*</td><td>*Vince Carter*</td><td>*Nenad Krstic*</td><td>*Richard Jefferson*</td><td>*Jason Collins*</td><tr align=center><td>*PPG*</td><td>14.1</td><td>24.7</td><td>12.2</td><td>19.3</td><td>3.7</td><tr align=center><td>*RPG*</td><td>6.9</td><td>6.0</td><td>5.7</td><td>7.7</td><td>4.1</td><tr align=center><td>*APG*</td><td>7.8</td><td>4.0</td><td>1.1</td><td>4.2</td><td>.8</td></table>
<table border=3 bordercolor="#0000ff" width=50% ><tr align=center><td>Key Reserves:</td><td></td> <td></td>
<td></td><tr align=center><td>*Name*</td><td>*Clifford Robinson*</td><td>*Jacque Vaughn*</td><td>*Scott Padgett*</td><tr align=center><td>*PPG*</td><td>5.4</td><td>2.3</td><td>4.4</td><tr align=center><td>*RPG*</td><td>3.2</td><td>.7</td><td>3.1</td><tr align=center><td>*APG*</td><td>1.3</td><td>.5</td><td>.8</td></table>

*Team Leaders:*
<table border=3 bordercolor="#0000ff" width=70% ><tr align=center><td>*Nets*</font></td><td> </font></td><td>*Raptors*</font></td></tr><tr align=center><td>Vince Carter 24.7</td><td>*PPG*</td><td>Chris Bosh 22.0</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Richard Jefferson 7.7</td><td>*RPG*</td><td>Chris Bosh 9.8</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Jason Kidd 7.8</td><td>*APG*</td><td>Jose Calderon 6.2</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Jason Kidd 2.03</td><td>*SPG*</td><td>Morris Peterson 1.09</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Nenad Krstic 1.10</td><td>*BPG*</td><td>Chris Bosh 1.13</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Antoine Wright 100%</td><td>*FG%*</td><td>Aaron Williams 52.9%</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Scott Padgett 46.7%</td><td>*3P%*</td><td>Matt Bonner 44.4%</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Vince Carter 85.5%</td><td>*FT%*</td><td>Jose Calderon 87.2%</td></tr></table>

*Season Standings:*
*Atlantic Division*
<table border=3 bordercolor="#0000ff" width=60% ><tr align=center><td>*Team*</td><td>*Record*</td><td>*Game(s) Back*</td><tr align=center><td>New Jersey Nets</td><td>18-12</td><td>--</td><tr align=center><td>Philadelphia 76ers</td><td>16-16</td><td>3</td><tr align=center><td>Boston Celtics</td><td>13-19</td><td>6</td><tr align=center><td>Toronto Raptors</td><td>11-22</td><td>8.5</td><tr align=center><td>New York Knicks</td><td>9-21</td><td>9</td></table>

*Eastern Conference*
<table border=3 bordercolor="#0000ff" width=60% ><tr align=center><td>*Team*</td><td>*Record*</td><td>*Game(s) Back*</td><tr align=center><td>Detroit Pistons</td><td>26-4</td><td>--</td><tr align=center><td>New Jersey Nets</td><td>18-12</td><td>8</td><tr align=center><td>Miami Heat</td><td>19-14</td><td>8.5</td><tr align=center><td>Cleveland Cavaliers</td><td>19-11</td><td>7</td><tr align=center><td>Milwaukee Bucks</td><td>17-12</td><td>8.5</td><tr align=center><td>Indiana Pacers</td><td>17-13</td><td>9</td><tr align=center><td>Philadelphia 76ers</td><td>16-16</td><td>11</td><tr align=center><td>Boston Celtics</td><td>13-19</td><td>14</td></table>

*Previous Games:*
11.01.05, @ TOR: Nets 102-Raptors 92
12.03.05, @ NJ:Raptors 95- Nets 82


*Upcoming Games:*
March 4th, @ NJ​


----------



## vinsanity-z-da-man

I think the key is to shut down their guards, Mo Pete and James. Those two can do serious damage from the arc and when they're slashing and getting our bigs into trouble. Of course we have to double Bosh, but I still think we have to contain their speed (Mo, Mike) in order to win.


----------



## shookem

Nice game thread, I like the stats.

This is going to be a great game folks, both teams are doing super lately.

Really looking forward to it.

It'll be tougher for the Raps. First team with a winning record in a while.

:cheers:


----------



## L

wow look at bosh's stats!







anyways...
i want the nets to win this one and for vc to explode.but no blowout please! i love close games!

good luck to both teams :banana:


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

shookem said:


> *Nice game thread, I like the stats.*
> 
> This is going to be a great game folks, both teams are doing super lately.
> 
> Really looking forward to it.
> 
> It'll be tougher for the Raps. First team with a winning record in a while.
> 
> :cheers:


thank you, thank you. I didn't realize the raptors had won that many in a row. Should be interesting to see which streak comes to an end.


----------



## Vinsane

I am not underestimating the Raptors until the Nets prove they can play a full 48 minutes the only night they showed they could was against Golden State. They have to play a complete game. Now to the Raptors we have to keep them off the offensive boards CV and CB4 and maybe the 2nd year bust are all good rebounders so we need vince and rj to get on the boards tonight they only had 5 combined both who are averaging 13 combined.


----------



## justasking?

Nice job on the game thread as usual ToddMac!!! :cheers: 

I hope we get this win! The Raptors have been playing well and they have a streak of their own. I hope the Nets continue to play good basketball on Sunday. It would be nice to start the road trip with a win!

Go Nets!!! :clap: :cheers:


----------



## martymar

nice game board, good luck but not too much luck....also another key is for vince not to get into a foul trouble since last game raps attacked on defense


----------



## jarkid

raptors are hot now, nets must win them.


----------



## Vinsane

I pray that Vince has a big game we need it


----------



## Jizzy

Raptors scare me. They're a tema that can be amazing one night and a dissapointment the other. Mo Pete is the X factor. If he gets hot, we're screwed. But I think we'll win. Do not take this team for granted.


----------



## martymar

I think vince will have an off game since its the weekend he'll probably go to his old club


----------



## VC4MVP

I hope the Raps fans dont take vince out of the game early... i hope vince starts scoring early so they just shut up


----------



## JS03

Nice game thread.
Let the best team win :wink:


----------



## Jizzy

Just stop Mo Pete. That dude can kill a team.


----------



## CaptainFunk

Vince needs to be a monster this game, the Raptors are hot hot hot right now even though they havn't beaten any really tough teams. But they got a lot of momentum right now so I am a bit worried.


----------



## bless

yeah i dont think this will be a easy game...hopefully we come out aggressive from the start and take the air outta them and the crowd...


----------



## ghoti

Why the hell is this game scheduled at the same time as a GIANTS PLAYOFF GAME?!

Arrrrrrrrrrrrrrgggggggghhhhhhhh!


----------



## HB

The raps are on a roll. It could be a very tough game but if the nets come to play they can win this


----------



## HB

ghoti said:


> Why the hell is this game scheduled at the same time as a GIANTS PLAYOFF GAME?!
> 
> Arrrrrrrrrrrrrrgggggggghhhhhhhh!


Cause they werent expecting the giants to make the playoffs :biggrin:


----------



## ghoti

Hbwoy said:


> Cause they werent expecting the giants to make the playoffs :biggrin:


Actually, it's because the game is in Toronto. They don't really care about this conflict there. LOL.


----------



## neoxsupreme

Yay! I'm from Canada and we don't get many Nets games here but I'm looking forward to Sunday's game. These Raps r gonna be tough. CB4 and Mo Pete always play inspired ball against their former Franchise player. They know that VC isn't a great defender so they'll try to take it to him on the offensive end. If Vince stays out of foul trouble unlike his last game vs. Raps, Nets will be fine. I cheer 4 the Raps all the time except when they play my Vince and the Nets. Go Nets! :banana:


----------



## ghoti

Juzt_SicK03 said:


> Nice game thread.
> Let the best team win :wink:


You probably want the opposite!


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

ghoti said:


> You probably want the opposite!


 oooooh


----------



## Real

Juzt_SicK03 said:


> Let the best team win :wink:


Oh. 

I didn't know you were a Net fan! Welcome! :biggrin:


----------



## Aurelino

The Raptors have won 7 of their last 9 games. They have beaten Atlanta, Houston and Orlando twice each, and Indiana once. Of these teams, only Indiana has a winning record, and they're without O'Neil. Still, it's not going to be an easy game for the Nets. The Raptors can light it up from beyond the arc, so gotta be careful.


----------



## adhir1

some good trash talk is very healthy, yah this is a huge game, i no NJ has beaten some good teams, but the Raptors have not beaten any good teams, so this is a huge game for us, this is proves to me that we are for real. That said, this team is going to have a playoff atmosphere, the fans will be in it cuz VC's back, and the raptors are winning on top of it all, this is wil be a sell out in toronto for sure. and its funny how things can cahge, if this was a mid november game, people wouldve been like "ahh its the raptors an easy win, now we are gettign a little bit of respect from teams" well good luck

and btw, nice game thread...


----------



## Brolic

as said Toronto can get hot and light it up they'll be fired up bc Juwan Howard got into it with Mike James and got thrown out last night, when I saw the highlight knew Toronto would win. Back to the game..Calm the beast with Defense Collins guards Bosh usually keeps him in check seems we have an advantage with the big 3 should be a good afternoon game


----------



## Dooch

ghoti said:


> Why the hell is this game scheduled at the same time as a GIANTS PLAYOFF GAME?!
> 
> Arrrrrrrrrrrrrrgggggggghhhhhhhh!


I know. I am going to have to bring my portable television now to watch the New Jersey Nets play the Toronto Raptors. I will be at the Giants game.


----------



## Dooch

ToddMacCulloch11, great job as usual on your daily game threads. 

This should be an entertaining matchup. Mike James returned to the lineup last night for the Toronto Raptors and he dropped 30 points, also had 7 rebounds and 8 assists. The Toronto Raptors are on a five-game winning streak. 

Charlie Villanueva and Chris Bosh also can be trouble. So we must contain them. Like I always say let our defense fuel our offense. If we play stellar defense then we will have a positive outcome. I'm looking for Vince Carter to go off for 30-40 points this game.


----------



## sjinto

I think we'll finally see E-Will get some burn against his old team.

This is going to be a great game... a huge game for the Raps


----------



## adhir1

Dooch said:


> ToddMacCulloch11, great job as usual on your daily game threads.
> 
> This should be an entertaining matchup. *Mike James returned to the lineup last night for the Toronto Raptors and he dropped 30 points, also had 7 rebounds and 8 assists.* The Toronto Raptors are on a five-game winning streak.



where exactly did he go? He wasnt injured, you must be thinking of Jose Calderon


----------



## Dooch

adhir1 said:


> where exactly did he go? He wasnt injured, you must be thinking of Jose Calderon


What do you mean? I am talking about the game last night the Toronto Raptors had. The game against the Houston Rockets. :biggrin:


----------



## adhir1

yah you said he "returned" to the lineup? and he was never out of the lineup, unless u meant that he finally got his game going, at which point i would understand...


----------



## Dooch

adhir1 said:


> yah you said he "returned" to the lineup? and he was never out of the lineup, unless u meant that he finally got his game going, at which point i would understand...


Yea that is what I meant. He is getting back on track.


----------



## Brolic

Dooch said:


> Yea that is what I meant. He is getting back on track.


fired up agains his old team?


----------



## Dooch

kamaze said:


> fired up agains his old team?


Yea. He led the way for the Toronto Raptors last night against his former team. Along with Chris Bosh who notched a double-double. The Toronto Raptors have been on a roll and we should not take any team in the league lightly.


----------



## VC4MVP

yeah, the teams we should take lightly r the good teams. lol, im serious tho we are like 11-4 against .500 or better. that means we r like 7-8 against bad teams.


----------



## adhir1

Dooch said:


> Yea that is what I meant. He is getting back on track.


yah that makes sense, good stuff..haha


----------



## Dooch

adhir1 said:


> yah that makes sense, good stuff..haha


LOL. :biggrin: Good luck in the upcoming matchup.


----------



## VC_15

A win will be the most important thing tomorow.... But i would like to See Vince Dunk on Hoffa... i hate that guy... all he does is injure people...


----------



## AirJordan™

^^ Lol.

Yeah this should be a good game. Really looking forward to it. 

Let the best team win


----------



## speedythief

VC_15 said:


> A win will be the most important thing tomorow.... But i would like to See Vince Dunk on Hoffa... i hate that guy... all he does is injure people...


Who has he injured?


----------



## Dooch

speedythief, who is that in your avatar! Jezz! :biggrin:


----------



## AirJordan™

Dooch said:


> speedythief, who is that in your avatar! Jezz! :biggrin:


Its the Mop Girl for the Raptors at the ACC.


----------



## Dooch

AirJordan™ said:


> Its the Mop Girl for the Raptors at the ACC.


Shoot, the New Jersey Nets should consider getting mop girls with looks like that. She is hot as hell!


----------



## Dooch

Matt Bonner is starting!?


----------



## VC_15

speedythief said:


> Who has he injured?



well i was kind of exagerating... but he always seems to be giving very hard fouls... i've seen like 3 or 4 players go on the ground badly from his fouls....


----------



## Dooch

VC_15 said:


> well i was kind of exagerating... but he always seems to be giving very hard fouls... i've seen like 3 or 4 players go on the ground badly from his fouls....


That is not being a dirty player, that is just being a very aggressive player. Hoffa, is huge (strong). He should not be much of a factor unless we leave him wide open.


----------



## adhir1

Hoffa isnt a mean guy at all, he preety soft spojen for a big guy lie that, he isnt a bad ***. He is just really big and and a strong guy, he just stops guy who come into the lane and he has soo much strength they just drop. I remember this one play wher Lebron beat moPete of the bounce, and was goig in for a big time throw down, hoffa gts in his way and itw as like Lebron hit a brick wall, he just stopped dead in the air and fell down. and Lebron is no push over, Hoffa is just really really strong.


----------



## NJ Grand NJ

I hope Carter drops 55 and Charlie V drops 20, but we still get the win.


----------



## Dooch

NJ Grand NJ said:


> I hope Carter drops 55 and Charlie V drops 20, but we still get the win.


I hope Vince Carter gets his career-high and Chris Bosh double-doubles. Which CB4 will probably do. Just as long as we get the win and no injuries occur I could careless. :biggrin:


----------



## NJ Grand NJ

Oh yeah, if Bonner is guarding Krstic, the Raps are gonna have a problem.


----------



## Dooch

NJ Grand NJ said:


> Oh yeah, if Bonner is guarding Krstic, the Raps are gonna have a problem.


Matt Bonner cannot contain Nenad Krstic. They will have to put either "Hoffa" on him or Chris Bosh. Matt Bonner should not be starting, he should be coming off of the bench.


----------



## DASKCREW1

i think the nets just have to go to toronto and the nba should just count the W as soon they hit the airport "that's how easy this game is going to be" :banana:


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Dooch said:


> Matt Bonner is starting!?


 He started the last game, so I just put him in there.


----------



## Dooch

ToddMacCulloch11 said:


> He started the last game, so I just put him in there.


Oh OK. On the Toronto Raptors board, they have Mike James, Jalen Rose, Morris Peterson, Chris Bosh and Rafael Araujo all starting. I was just wondering.


----------



## Vinsane

DASKCREW1 said:


> i think the nets just have to go to toronto and the nba should just count the W as soon they hit the airport "that's how easy this game is going to be" :banana:


you have been right so far


----------



## NJ+VC

I hope Bosh drops like 6 threes, and get 10 steals :raised_ey 


All for my fantasy teams sake :boohoo:


----------



## Dooch

NJ+VC said:


> I hope Bosh drops like 6 threes, and get 10 steals :raised_ey
> 
> 
> All for my fantasy teams sake :boohoo:


LOL! Highly doubt that is going to happen man. Chris Bosh is not a perimeter player, expect him to do his scoring down in the post, with the mid-range jumper, or at the free throw line. I expext a double-double out of Chris Bosh but in a losing effort.


----------



## L

NJ+VC said:


> I hope Bosh drops like 6 threes, and get 10 steals :raised_ey
> 
> 
> All for my fantasy teams sake :boohoo:


yea, i hope so too, for the sake of my fantasy team too!
(vc has to hav a big game too, both vc and bosh r on my team.so if both hav big nights,whoever wins the game, i win either way!)


----------



## Dooch

FullMetalAlchemist said:


> yea, i hope so too, for the sake of my fantasy team too!
> (vc has to hav a big game too, both vc and bosh r on my team.so if both hav big nights,whoever wins the game, i win either way!)


I have Richard Jefferson, Nenad Krstic and Vince Carter all on my fantasy team. It is great. I could give two craps about my fantasy team, I care more about the New Jersey Nets winning the game. And all of their games.


----------



## Phenom Z28

Dooch said:


> LOL! Highly doubt that is going to happen man. Chris Bosh is not a perimeter player, expect him to do his scoring down in the post, with the mid-range jumper, or at the free throw line. I expext a double-double out of Chris Bosh but in a losing effort.


True dat, but he can still hit the longball on occasion. I remember his rookie year a game was coming down to the wire. Vince drove and dished off to CB for a wide open trey and he buried it like like was Steve Kerr. That was the first game that I began to respect Bosh.

BTW, Cliffy only needs to score in double figures to pass Dale Ellis for 38th on the all-time scoring list


----------



## Dooch

PHeNoM Z28 said:


> True dat, but he can still hit the longball on occasion. I remember his rookie year a game was coming down to the wire. Vince drove and dished off to CB for a wide open trey and he buried it like like was Steve Kerr. That was the first game that I began to respect Bosh.


Did any player contest his shot? If he is able to make a three-point field goal with a player contesting his shot then I will consider him a three-point shooter. But that is still awesome. What I am trying to say that Chris Bosh even if he is open from beyond the perimeter, he is not consistent from that range.


----------



## JS03

ghoti said:


> You probably want the opposite!


Oh, My mistake. Let the "worst" team win.


----------



## L

Dooch said:


> I have Richard Jefferson, Nenad Krstic and Vince Carter all on my fantasy team. It is great. I could give two craps about my fantasy team, I care more about the New Jersey Nets winning the game. And all of their games.


dont get me wrong dooch, id rather hav the nets win than my fantasy team to win.im just statin that win or lose, i win.


----------



## Dooch

FullMetalAlchemist said:


> dont get me wrong dooch, id rather hav the nets win than my fantasy team to win.im just statin that win or lose, i win.


Yea, I get where you are coming from. :raised_ey


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Juzt_SicK03 said:


> Oh, My mistake. Let the "worst" team win.


 I wish more fans of other teams could joke around like this, it'd make the site a much happier place.


----------



## HB

5 pages already and the game hasnt even started


----------



## JCB

Hbwoy said:


> 5 pages already and the game hasnt even started


 Haha, I was just about to say that.


----------



## shookem

Hmm, I got Krstic and James on my fantasy team, so let's see a 102-100 win for the Raps. Nenad has a nice night, maybe 18, 7, 2 and James continues to tear up the court maybe, 22, 8, 6.
And heck, if I'm putting things on a wish list, let's have a missed game winning shot for Vince. He'll be having a kick *** night to that point, no doubt, but that would be icing on the cake.

And sure, I'd like to see Cliffy get his ten points and move up on the all-time scoring list.

Is 1 pm on a sunday too early to start drinking? :cheers:


----------



## Dooch

shookem said:


> Hmm, I got Krstic and James on my fantasy team, so let's see a 102-100 win for the Raps. Nenad has a nice night, maybe 18, 7, 2 and James continues to tear up the court maybe, 22, 8, 6.
> And heck, if I'm putting things on a wish list, let's have a missed game winning shot for Vince. He'll be having a kick *** night to that point, no doubt, but that would be icing on the cake.
> 
> And sure, I'd like to see Cliffy get his ten points and move up on the all-time scoring list.
> 
> Is 1 pm on a sunday too early to start drinking? :cheers:


Mike James will get somewhere around 20 points probably. The high scorer for the Toronto Raptors is probably going to be either Chris Bosh or Morris Peterson. 1 PM is a wonderful time to start. The New Jersey Nets should continue to roll.

It is probably going to be a high-scoring game.


----------



## L

shookem said:


> Hmm, I got Krstic and James on my fantasy team, so let's see a 102-100 win for the Raps. Nenad has a nice night, maybe 18, 7, 2 and James continues to tear up the court maybe, 22, 8, 6.
> And heck, if I'm putting things on a wish list, let's have a missed game winning shot for Vince. He'll be having a kick *** night to that point, no doubt, but that would be icing on the cake.
> 
> And sure, I'd like to see Cliffy get his ten points and move up on the all-time scoring list.
> 
> *Is 1 pm on a sunday too early to start drinking*? :cheers:


idk b/c i cant drink yet :boohoo: :biggrin: LOL.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

shookem said:


> Is 1 pm on a sunday too early to start drinking? :cheers:


It's never too early


----------



## Dooch

ToddMacCulloch11 said:


> It's never too early


Absolutely correct. I know I will probably be, going to be at the New York Giants NFC Wild Card Game. Cannot wait!


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Dooch said:


> Absolutely correct. I know I will probably be, going to be at the New York Giants NFC Wild Card Game. Cannot wait!


 Yeah, I'm going to be watching that and flipping over to this game during the commercials.


----------



## Dooch

ToddMacCulloch11 said:


> Yeah, I'm going to be watching that and flipping over to this game during the commercials.


Hopefully both the New Jersey Nets and the New York Giants will come out victorious. That would definitely make my weekend. :biggrin:


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Dooch said:


> Hopefully both the New Jersey Nets and the New York Giants will come out victorious. That would definitely make my weekend. :biggrin:


 :yes: same way with me (and a lot of fans around here I'm thinking)


----------



## Dooch

ToddMacCulloch11 said:


> :yes: same way with me (and a lot of fans around here I'm thinking)


:yes: :biggrin:


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

While on the topic of it, I wish this game was at 1 and the Giants played at 4:30....but what can you do.


----------



## Dooch

ToddMacCulloch11 said:


> While on the topic of it, I wish this game was at 1 and the Giants played at 4:30....but what can you do.


Exactly, the Washington Redskins get to play the Tampa Bay Buccaneers today at 4:30, they give us the early game at 1:00. It is unfair, schedule is all messed up, oh well. :biggrin:


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Dooch said:


> Exactly, the Washington Redskins get to play the Tampa Bay Buccaneers today at 4:30, they give us the early game at 1:00. It is unfair, schedule is all messed up, oh well. :biggrin:


 It just makes it so we can start celebrating earlier and have more time of the day to enjoy it :biggrin:


----------



## Dooch

ToddMacCulloch11 said:


> It just makes it so we can start celebrating earlier and have more time of the day to enjoy it :biggrin:


 :biggrin: I guess so. And it gives me more time to finish my homework, finally.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Dooch said:


> :biggrin: I guess so. And it gives me more time to finish my homework, finally.


 Giants and Nets take priority over homework...I like the way you think.


----------



## Dooch

ToddMacCulloch11 said:


> Giants and Nets take priority over homework...I like the way you think.


Yes sir. No doubt. Homework is **** compared to the New York Giants, New Jersey Nets, New Jersey Devils, Los Angeles Dodgers, and the Rutgers Scarlet Knights. :banana:


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Dooch said:


> Yes sir. No doubt. Homework is **** compared to the New York Giants, New Jersey Nets, New Jersey Devils, Los Angeles Dodgers, and the Rutgers Scarlet Knights. :banana:


 How did you end up a dodgers fan? Just wondering...its all local teams and then that.


----------



## Dooch

ToddMacCulloch11 said:


> How did you end up a dodgers fan? Just wondering...its all local teams and then that.


I just watched Eric Gagne pitch one game against the San Francisco Giants and when he threw almost 100 mph I was like WOW. I've like them for a good 6-7 years now. Ever since I was like 8-9 years old. I was brought up around the New York Yankees and gradually moved to the Los Angeles Dodgers.


----------



## martymar

ToddMacCulloch11 said:


> It's never too early


that's the raps normal sunday game time, i was going to go the game but it might be sold out now.


----------



## theKidd-5

go nets.... raptors are playin great ball... should be the game to watch


----------



## VCFSO2000

To those who live in Canada..Do you know on which channel this game'll be broadcasted?


----------



## Air Fly

VCFSO2000 said:


> To those who live in Canada..Do you know on which channel this game'll be broadcasted?


TSN, my friend.

Can't wait. :cheers:


----------



## VCFSO2000

Air Fly said:


> *TSN*, my friend.
> 
> Can't wait. :cheers:



Perfect.


----------



## Stefan Nellemoes

Come on, let's get started..

Hopefully the commentators wont be Vince-bashing all night long..

The show is one minute old, and still no bashing.. :banana: ..

Also, for those who hasn't noticed it, you can listen to the game online for free :cheers: ...


----------



## Jizzy

We better win this game. I woke up earlier then I wanted to and I'm cranky.


----------



## Stefan Nellemoes

jizzy said:


> We better win this game. I woke up earlier then I wanted to and I'm cranky.


Jizzy pal, you're always cranky :biggrin: ..


----------



## Jizzy

uuhhhmmm... yea


----------



## HB

Lol guess our commentary guys are at the giants game


----------



## JCB

Uh-oh


----------



## JCB

RJ is hurt


----------



## Vinsane

Chaser 55 said:


> RJ is hurt


vince time to pull a kobe


----------



## AJC NYC

oh my god RJ hurt his lower back not to serious


----------



## HB

Chaser 55 said:


> RJ is hurt


What, How?


----------



## JCB

Carter: 2 shots, 2 airballs


----------



## Vinsane

vince is not gonA HAVE A GOOD GAME


----------



## HB

Chaser 55 said:


> Carter: 2 shots, 2 airballs


Dang is the crowd that bad


----------



## AJC NYC

Rj Is Back!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## AJC NYC

tech on Frank


----------



## HB

Their bigs seem to be doing pretty good so far


----------



## HB

Collins 2 fouls already in the first 3 minutes.


----------



## AJC NYC

there isnt that many people on the forum today


----------



## JCB

Tending to RJ again.


----------



## mjm1

bit of irony, graham


----------



## Jizzy

We suck, don't we?


----------



## AJC NYC

Dam rj left again


----------



## Vinsane

Vince taking to many j;s


----------



## HB

jizzy said:


> We suck, don't we?


Puhhlease!!!!


----------



## Jizzy

Relax everyone, theres no moderator so Petey has told me to be the substutute moderator.


----------



## JCB

Nenad will be big in this game. Nice finish of the pass from Kidd.


----------



## jarkid

go nets !!! 10 winning streak !


----------



## HB

Nets have to start drawing fouls.


----------



## Intense Enigma

jizzy said:


> Relax everyone, theres no moderator so Petey has told me to be the substutute moderator.


 Thanks god,why this guy isnt a moderator? :angel:


----------



## Gladen

But Where The Hell Is Rj!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## AJC NYC

RJ got hurt


----------



## JCB

Gladen said:


> But Where The Hell Is Rj!!!!!!!!!!!!


 Hurt


----------



## AJC NYC

his lower back


----------



## HB

This looks like one hell of a battle


----------



## JCB

Now Vaughn is a little shaken up.


----------



## AJC NYC

It didnt look at all serious
WILL NOT RETURN


----------



## Krstic All-Star

RJ: Back spasms.... not returning


----------



## mjm1

back spasms, will not return today.


----------



## reganomics813

Oh lord now every Net hater is gonna start calling RJ injury prone.


----------



## Cage_Epidemic

mark my words Padgett will be big in this game.


----------



## HB

mjm1 said:


> back spasms, will not return today.


Thats very sad to hear, time for the bench to step up.


----------



## Cage_Epidemic

ha and he just made a jump shot!


----------



## Krstic All-Star

Sweet move by Krstic


----------



## Krstic All-Star

Krstic dunk of a Carter pass inside


----------



## HB

reganomics813 said:


> Oh lord now every Net hater is gonna start calling RJ injury prone.


That was exactly what crossed my mind when I heard he was injured


----------



## Cage_Epidemic

Kristic again with the dunk!


----------



## Cage_Epidemic

Murray for 3!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## JCB

Murray ends the quarter with a three.


----------



## Cage_Epidemic

29-23 Nets to end the 1st


----------



## JCB

Krstic and Padgett will be big in this game, IMO.


----------



## Sad Mafioso

Krstic All Star said:


> Krstic dunk of a Carter pass inside


So he can dunk huh? 

LOL!

Any updates on RJ?


----------



## AJC NYC

Dont worry the bench will pull through and give us the victory


----------



## Jizzy

Ah mayne, No RJ. Why's he always getting hurt?


----------



## BigThree

How did RJ go down? I didn't see it happen...


----------



## AJC NYC

jizzy said:


> Ah mayne, No RJ. Why's he always getting hurt?




what do u mean *always???*


----------



## XRay34

what ahppened to rj

0-0 fg 0 pts? after 1?

wtf


----------



## JCB

BigThree said:


> How did RJ go down? I didn't see it happen...


 He hurt his back on a hard cut and stop.


----------



## Jizzy

AJC NYC said:


> what do u mean *always???*




I don't know


----------



## JCB

Carter15Nets said:


> what ahppened to rj
> 
> 0-0 fg 0 pts? after 1?
> 
> wtf


 Out for the game. Back spasms.


----------



## AND1NBA

Will RJ be back for the Spurs game?


----------



## Jizzy

Get ready for RJ to miss the rest of the season, lol.


----------



## Cage_Epidemic

Murray is on fire!!

o and go Panthers


----------



## mjm1

refs really humping toronto's leg.


----------



## JCB

Jackson on Bosh is not going to work.


----------



## HB

Lamond having a pretty nice game. Looks like he is fired up


----------



## XRay34

Cage_Epidemic said:


> Murray is on fire!!
> 
> o and go Panthers


why panthers

u jet fan


----------



## JCB

AND1NBA said:


> Will RJ be back for the Spurs game?


 ??


----------



## mjm1

jizzy said:


> Get ready for RJ to miss the rest of the season, lol.


are you an idiot, NEVER SAY THAT


----------



## Intense Enigma

jizzy said:


> I don't know


 Oh my goodness :angel:


----------



## Jizzy

mjm1 said:


> are you an idiot, NEVER SAY THAT




Shut up, I could say it. Goddamn bro, relax.


----------



## Cage_Epidemic

no im a Panthers fan...im from North Carolina.. so why am i a Nets fan?? well i came over last december always respected Kidds game...but ive been watching Carter since he was a Tar-Heel.


----------



## Vinsane

it would be nice for vince to shoot


----------



## mjm1

the REFS ARE HUMPING TORONTOS LEG.


----------



## Cage_Epidemic

Murray with a Dunk!!


----------



## HB

Wow who let Lamond Murray loose. He's taken over the game


----------



## Cage_Epidemic

Jalen Rose made 3-pt. Hook Shot woah wtf...


----------



## Krstic All-Star

Got to love it when a former player goes nuts against their old team!


----------



## JCB

mjm1 said:


> the REFS ARE HUMPING TORONTOS LEG.


 Heard you the first time.


----------



## AND1NBA

Damn Jalen Rose is hot. Thats not good AT ALL!


----------



## Jizzy

When the Nets do it, it's something like thrilla and manilla, mayne.


----------



## Cage_Epidemic

Touchdown Carolina!!! ... :banana: 

Nets 35-31


----------



## Mogriffjr

noooo will RJ be back??


----------



## mjm1

THE ARE really ****ING TORONTOS LEG


----------



## Dumpy

jizzy said:


> Relax everyone, theres no moderator so Petey has told me to be the substutute moderator.


woo-hoo! ****! ****! mother ****er! The Raptors suck ****! hahahaha


----------



## Jizzy

mjm1 said:


> THE ARE really ****ING TORONTOS LEG



Do you ever stop and wonder that maybe the Nets really did foul the Raptors?


----------



## HB

They are already in the bonus with 8 minutes to go.


----------



## AND1NBA

Damiit put Cater back in! We can't score for ****! Draw some damn fouls please!


----------



## HB

The raps sure love that 3 ball


----------



## Jizzy

NY Giants suck, Let's go Raiders!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Krstic All-Star

Kidd gets knocked down, Raptors the other way, Bosh on the break


----------



## Krstic All-Star

Bonner misses on the inside - out of bounds, NJ ball


----------



## Jizzy

Wow, we need RJ


----------



## JCB

These refs absolutely suck.


----------



## mjm1

rj get your *** out there!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Krstic All-Star

And team defense....


----------



## AJC NYC

RJ is really good


----------



## Jizzy

Toronto owns us. For some reason they always beat us.


----------



## AJC NYC

I hope RJ feels better after the break


----------



## JCB

Krstic All Star said:


> And team defense....


 yep


----------



## furnace

McInnis comes in, Raptors jump to a 7 point lead.

Notice how he didn't rotate to Peteresen when he hit the 3.

Notice how he didn't help block out on Bonner.


----------



## XRay34

Giants suck rofl

Go Colts


----------



## Krstic All-Star

Krstic tip-in AND A FOUL!


----------



## XRay34

Nets streak looks to be over...had bad feeling bout this game


----------



## Dumpy

Krstic All Star said:


> And team defense....


Collins hasn't played this quarter. McInnis has. Enuf said.


----------



## XRay34

chris bosh that fn giraff


----------



## mjm1

thank god he lived!!!!!


----------



## mjm1

i never want to see mcinnis on the court again EVER.


----------



## Jizzy

We're Toronto's *****es. They own our asses. There like the Nets pimps. Pretty soon, there gonna make us all dress in skimpy outfits and they're gonna sell our asses on the street.


----------



## Petey

Ah man, missed a huge chunk of the game, but the Nets have at least started to cut the lead.

RJ out? Damn... Small with Vaughn in?

-Petey


----------



## Krstic All-Star

T on Mike James


----------



## mjm1

carter you ****ing MORON.


----------



## Krstic All-Star

Morris Peterson ejected!!!


----------



## Petey

We lose Jefferson, and Peterson gets tossed, second T in seconds.

-Petey


----------



## mjm1

OH ****: HAHAHAHA mo got ejected!


----------



## Jizzy

Thank god, No mo Mo'. lol


----------



## bless

ROFLLL...vince slapped him...


----------



## Dumpy

what happened? Two Ts within seconds?


----------



## mjm1

god bless jason kidd.


----------



## Krstic All-Star

Too bad for Mo....heheheh


Offensive foul, Nets ball


----------



## XRay34

51-48 @ Half, NO RJ they hurt RJ

They beat us @ NJ

Man, they F'N OWN US

3 loses in 1 month almost, 2 of them to raptors if lose this which is 60/40 we do


----------



## vckyron

can sum1 explain wot happend for mo pete to get the techs?


----------



## mjm1

Carter15Nets said:


> 51-48 @ Half, NO RJ they hurt RJ
> 
> They beat us @ NJ
> 
> Man, they F'N OWN US
> 
> 3 loses in 1 month almost, 2 of them to raptors if lose this which is 60/40 we do


dont be moronic, we lost richard jefferson for the game today.


----------



## Krstic All-Star

vckyron said:


> can sum1 explain wot happend for mo pete to get the techs?


He and Vince were playing patty-cake and the refs saw his turn...


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Dumpy said:


> what happened? Two Ts within seconds?


 He got one for arguing about a call, and then vince went over and jokingly hit him, and he jokingly hit back, but the ref only saw him hitting vince.


----------



## jmk

The ref has got to use some common sense there. Vince and Mo are boys, to start off. Then, ask yourself: When was the last time that one player slapped another in the NBA and the slapee just walked away? Too quick with the whistle. Talking it over with Vince beforehand would have been the smart thing to do.


----------



## JCB

Krstic All Star said:


> He and Vince were playing patty-cake and the refs saw his turn...


 lol


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Carter15Nets said:


> 51-48 @ Half, NO RJ they hurt RJ
> 
> They beat us @ NJ
> 
> Man, they F'N OWN US
> 
> 3 loses in 1 month almost, 2 of them to raptors if lose this which is 60/40 we do


 down three at halftime with one of our best players not playing. You're right, its over.


----------



## furnace

Now we just gotta figure out a way to get McInnis ejected...


----------



## JCB

furnace said:


> Now we just gotta figure out a way to get McInnis ejected...


 :rofl:


----------



## VC_15

lol.. thats a smart play from Vince i find.... hey we lost Rj... it wont hurt if they lose Mo-pete..


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

jmk said:


> The ref has got to use some common sense there. Vince and Mo are boys, to start off. Then, ask yourself: When was the last that that one player slapped another in the NBA and the slapee just walks away? Too quick with the whistle. Talking it over with Vince beforehand would have been the smart thing to do.


 yeah, really. If it was a real altercation, the person who got hit wouldn't have been walking away laughing about it. it was a bad call (although I can't complain too much).


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

furnace said:


> Now we just gotta figure out a way to get McInnis ejected...


 :laugh:


----------



## XRay34

Giants SUCK! Punt hits them in foot then panthers recover and get fg when giants used timeouts to get ball back

10-0 panthers halftime


----------



## Dumpy

ToddMacCulloch11 said:


> He got one for arguing about a call, and then vince went over and jokingly hit him, and he jokingly hit back, but the ref only saw him hitting vince.


that's pretty funny in a sad sort of way. Poor raptor fans.


----------



## VC4MVP

i kno ian eagle said they were joking, but it didnt look like a joke 2 me


----------



## Vinsane

when is vince goin to start hittin shots


----------



## mjm1

VC4MVP said:


> i kno ian eagle said they were joking, but it didnt look like a joke 2 me


ummm. when carter walks away smiling what do you think it looks like???


----------



## JCB

VC4MVP said:


> i kno ian eagle said they were joking, but it didnt look like a joke 2 me


 They're tight, they were just playin' around.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

VC4MVP said:


> i kno ian eagle said they were joking, but it didnt look like a joke 2 me


 I think it was...from all I've heard their friends, it looked like they were justmessing around with eachother...it shouldn't have been called at all.


----------



## Vinsane

how is vince missin these free throws and he is definitely takin to many jumpers


----------



## XRay34

Vinsane said:


> when is vince goin to start hittin shots



What if he doesn't? Will you turn to viagra?


----------



## HB

Vinsane said:


> how is vince missin these free throws and he is definitely takin to many jumpers


Can you comment on any other thing besides Vince


----------



## VC4MVP

mjm1 said:


> ummm. when carter walks away smiling what do you think it looks like???


no i mean cuz VC b**** slapped him, then Mo hit him back soft and looked like he started cursing under his breath


----------



## AND1NBA

Damn Mo Pete ejected?! That means more of Jalen Rose. He's have a better game than Mo Pete off the bench 9pts; 2 of 3 shooting. This is not good. Hopefully he'll stay in foul trouble the rest of the way.


----------



## Vinsane

Hbwoy said:


> Can you comment on any other thing besides Vince


nope mo pete has been ejected if we don't win this game that win streak was a fluke


----------



## Jizzy

Is Cliffy even playing?


----------



## mjm1

VC4MVP said:


> no i mean cuz VC b**** slapped him, then Mo hit him back soft and looked like* he started cursing under his breath*


??? i didnt see that.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

VC4MVP said:


> no i mean cuz VC b**** slapped him, then Mo hit him back soft and looked like he started cursing under his breath


 I think that was more at the situation (him getting the first T) then at Vince.


----------



## VCFSO2000

Vinsane said:


> how is vince missin these free throws and he is definitely takin to many jumpers


We shouldn't care about.

Without RJ,in a hostile arena,you should've detected earlier in the 1st quarter that this was a character game that you don't win with beautfiul shooting % and alley-oops.

Normally,I'd be dissapointed that Vince wasn't performing well going 6/16,but this is character win we're trying to get,and those are never pretty,but they sure are sweet.


----------



## mjm1

Vinsane said:


> nope mo pete has been ejected if we don't win this game that win streak was a fluke


wow that is one bad post. WE ARE PLAYING WITHOUT RICHARD JEFFERSON WTF DO YOU EXPECT. mo was ejected with 20 seconds left in the second!!!


----------



## Vinsane

whose winning nba.com says somethin different from yahoo


----------



## XRay34

Vinsane said:


> whose winning nba.com says somethin different from yahoo


u dont got cable?


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Vinsane said:


> nope mo pete has been ejected if we don't win this game that win streak was a fluke


 winning 9 games would be cancelled out by losing one game?


----------



## Cage_Epidemic

51-48 Raptors


----------



## Jizzy

If we don't win this, I'm gonna throw up.


----------



## VC4MVP

ToddMacCulloch11 said:


> I think that was more at the situation (him getting the first T) then at Vince.


No right after he hit vince, then he after he got the t he started running across the floor and got really pissed off


----------



## ghoti

furnace said:


> Now we just gotta figure out a way to get McInnis ejected...


:laugh:


----------



## Mogriffjr

57-50 Raptors...2nd half has started...


----------



## Jizzy

*Attention moderators..* 


In your guys absences I filled in as a substitute mod. This place was going crazy until I restored order. Your welcome and Happy Sunday to everyone.


----------



## AND1NBA

Where is everyone with the updates?!?!?! I'm at work and these stupid yahoo and sportline **** sucks ***.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

VC4MVP said:


> No right after he hit vince, then he after he got the t he started running across the floor and got really pissed off


 What I saw was he got the T, was saying whatever, vince came over and hit him while he was still talking, he didn't look at vince and hit him back while still talking and looking at whatever he was looking at the whole time, then he got the T and ran off.

I think if he was going to excahnge any ill words with vince he wouls have atleast looked at him.


----------



## XRay34

jizzy said:


> *Attention moderators..*
> 
> 
> In your guys absences I filled in as a substitute mod. This place was going crazy until I restored order. Your welcome and Happy Sunday to everyone.


lol dont u cuss everyone out


----------



## XRay34

raptors scoring at will

same old nets

letting the bobcats, raptors, and handful of other crap teams of the world drop 110+


----------



## Krstic All-Star

Mogriffjr said:


> 57-50 Raptors...2nd half has started...


OT - the Giants gained 57 yards total in the 1st half


----------



## Vinsane

The fans must be really getin on vince


----------



## AND1NBA

Well it looks like Curly is keeping us in this game.


----------



## TheMo

Can someone tell me what RJ injured? Just came back from a college interview.

-TheMo


----------



## Mogriffjr

59-57 Raptors after Nets went on a little run....TO Raptors...


----------



## Vinsane

raps gone small


----------



## Dumpy

jizzy said:


> *Attention moderators..*
> 
> 
> In your guys absences I filled in as a substitute mod. This place was going crazy until I restored order. Your welcome and Happy Sunday to everyone.


what the ****? You said that Petey asked you to be "substitute moderator." Impersonating a mod? Now, that's really low. I think that is sufficient grounds to get you permanently banned from the site. I hope none of the administrators learn about this.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

T on jalen now


----------



## Jizzy

Dumpy said:


> what the ****? You said that Petey asked you to be "substitute moderator." Impersonating a mod? Now, that's really low. I think that is sufficient grounds to get you permanently banned from the site. I hope none of the administrators learn about this.




Yea, I am and no one can do anything about it.


----------



## Vinsane

3 straigh technical misses


----------



## Mogriffjr

T on Rose, Kidd misses FT...


----------



## mjm1

Make Your Goddamn Free Throws


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

T on sam mitchell too


----------



## Petey

And now Sam Mitchell picked up a "T".

Kidd misses the jumper, Bosh with the board.

-Petey


----------



## JCB

We might as well just let Collins shoot the T's.


----------



## mjm1

**** **** ****


----------



## Mogriffjr

Rose splits a pair of FT's and Vaughn misses another T FT...


----------



## Petey

Calderon to James, Raptors up 6.

Vaughn shoots, off, Krstic with the offensive board, off glass, good.

Nets down 4.

-Petey


----------



## Jizzy

We lost.


----------



## Petey

Rose hits a triple, Raptors up 7.

-Petey


----------



## Mogriffjr

James drills a 3pter from long...63-57 Raps...


----------



## Vinsane

vince has lost confidence he can't say the fans didn't get to him because they are


----------



## Petey

Carter drives the lane, floater... Good.

Nets up 5.

Vaughn working through the screen, called on a foul.

3 Team fouls for the Nets.

-Petey


----------



## Petey

Murray misses, Krstic board, misses, Kidd board, misses, Raptors on the break, rejected by Murray.

Nets ball.

Kidd hits a 3.

-Petey


----------



## Dumpy

jizzy said:


> Yea, I am and no one can do anything about it.


I believe that all the mods are ethically bound to inform the site administrators of this infraction. It is in the moderator rules section of bbb.net. I learned them when I was asked to be a mod a few months ago; that's how I know about this. Impersonating a mod is one of the most serious offenses that a poster can commit. Jizzy, if I were you, I'd bring it to the site administrators yourself, without waiting for the Nets forum mods to do so. Maybe they'll be lenient if they see that you know that you ****ed up.


----------



## Petey

Bosh responds with the jumper, Raptors back up 4.

Krstic in the lane, hook, blocked, Rose loses the ball off his leg on the base line.

-Petey


----------



## Petey

Bosh rejects Collins, loose ball, jump ball, Calderon and Carter...

-Petey


----------



## Vinsane

why is collins so sory


----------



## Krstic All-Star

NENAD 16-8, though he missed his last shot...


----------



## Jizzy

Our team is filled with *****s.


----------



## Petey

Kidd with the layin, with 2 on the shot clock.

Kidd to Carter after Bosh LOSES it!

Nets tie it up.

-Petey


----------



## Mogriffjr

Game is tied up for the babies...don't cry, the NEts are tied...


----------



## Vinsane

do you guys think carter will take over to me he is like the one superstar in the whole nba who doesn't demand the ball


----------



## Mogriffjr

Kidd, Carter and KRstic with 16 apiece


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Mogriffjr said:


> Kidd, Carter and KRstic with 16 apiece


 mvps, mvps


----------



## Jizzy

I wanna go take a shower but I'll wait for the game to end. The suspense will kill me.


----------



## Petey

Wow, Carter to Murray, to Carter, to Murray, to Kidd, to Robisnon, to Kidd...

3!!!

Nets up 1.

Bonner ties Carter on the drive, jump ball.

-Petey


----------



## YankeeNETicS

I just logged in .... what happened to RJ ????


----------



## Mogriffjr

Vinsane said:


> do you guys think carter will take over to me he is like the one superstar in the whole nba who doesn't demand the ball


Heat game?


----------



## Petey

Ah... Carter wins the tap, Kidd right to Carter, Alley Opp!

What a play.

Nets up 3.

-Petey


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

that was a nice play right there


----------



## Vinsane

YankeeNETicS said:


> I just logged in .... what happened to RJ ????


back spasm


----------



## Dumpy

jizzy said:


> I wanna go take a shower but I'll wait for the game to end. The suspense will kill me.


I thought you had been suspended already!


----------



## Noodfan

Kidd and VC taking over... No need for panic I guess :banana:


----------



## Vinsane

where are the free throws for vince damn i made the right prediction


----------



## YankeeNETicS

Vinsane said:


> back spasm



Ewe, thanks 4 d update.

I hope the Nets will keep the lead 4 good.


----------



## AND1NBA

Curly has done a good job at staying out of foul trouble.


----------



## Jizzy

Dumpy said:


> I thought you had been suspended already!




I'm not gonna be suspended!!!!!!!!!!!! I have done this before and nothing happened.


----------



## Petey

Murray with the rainbow 3, Nets up 76-72, 5-6 from the bench for Murray.

-Petey


----------



## Mogriffjr

Nets only have 3 turnovers to the Raptors 11


----------



## mjm1

robinson you *******


----------



## Vinsane

Petey said:


> Murray with the rainbow 3, Nets up 76-72, 5-6 from the bench for Murray.
> 
> -Petey


at least someone wants revenge against there former team


----------



## Intense Enigma

jizzy said:


> I wanna go take a shower but I'll wait for the game to end. The suspense will kill me.


 Can you take a shower that last atleast a week?


----------



## Dumpy

jizzy said:


> I'm not gonna be suspended!!!!!!!!!!!! I have done this before and nothing happened.


Multiple infractions? Uh-oh.


----------



## Petey

James to Calderon, misses the 3, to end the quarter, Nets up 76-73 going into the 4th.

-Petey


----------



## Vinsane

i doubt we get it but we need a big 4th from vince no free throws for him only two come from technical fouls and he missed them


----------



## Jizzy

Intense Enigma said:


> Can you take a shower that last atleast a week?




I woke up at like before the game and I'l take one after the game is over.


----------



## Dumpy

I really like Calderon, but it looks like he is having a terrible game. Or is it just the defense on him? I will guess that Jacque vaughn has been covering him when they are in the game together?


----------



## HB

I thought Carter15nets was bad, but Vinsane has taken this to another level


----------



## AND1NBA

OK this is it. This is the chance for VC and Kidd to prove that they are the best back court in the NBA by carrying this team through the 4th quarter for a Nets win.


----------



## Dooch

The New Jersey Nets are winning, but of course the Giants are not. The Giants are pissing me off so ****ing much. Eli Manning is horendous. Keep it going Nets!!


----------



## Vinsane

the lineup that is in needs to stay


----------



## Petey

What a pretty move by Bosh, in and 1.

Chance to tie the game.

-Petey


----------



## VCFSO2000

AND1NBA said:


> OK this is it. This is the chance for VC and Kidd to prove that they are the best back court in the NBA by carrying this team through the 4th quarter for a Nets win.


Very true.


----------



## Petey

Bosh hits.

Tie game.

Kidd was trying to feed Carter.

Carter fouled away from the ball?

Foul on Mike James.

-Petey


----------



## Petey

Nets miss shot, Carter can't hit, CV board, Bosh hits.

Raptors up 2.

-Petey


----------



## Petey

Kidd to Pagget, can't hit.

Nets down 2.

-Petey


----------



## Petey

Bosh, puts it on the floor, and pulls up and hits.

Raptors up 4.

TV TO?

-Petey


----------



## mjm1

**** Bosh


----------



## Vinsane

wtf is guardin chris
the crowd has gotten to vince


----------



## AND1NBA

Nets settling for jump shots? Why is no one attacking the rim?


----------



## Vinsane

AND1NBA said:


> Nets settling for jump shots? Why is no one attacking the rim?


exactly


----------



## Jizzy

Just **** it. The ****in Nets always lost to the worst teams. We're gonna get our ****in asses kicked in San Antonio


----------



## YankeeNETicS

Petey said:


> TV TO?
> 
> -Petey


NJ TO


----------



## Petey

Carter drives, fouled, hits.

Chance to pull it to 1.

-Petey


----------



## Intense Enigma

Hbwoy said:


> I thought Carter15nets was bad, but Vinsane has taken this to another level



He and Jizzy(LOL)are something else,sometimes is funny,is high school all over again. :banana: :banana: :banana:


----------



## AND1NBA

Petey said:


> Carter drives, fouled, hits.
> 
> Chance to pull it to 1.
> 
> -Petey


Thats what I like to see


----------



## mjm1

why carter why?


----------



## XRay34

i fn hate chris bosh


----------



## HB

mjm1 said:


> why carter why?


Lemme guess he missed the free throw


----------



## XRay34

boy these refs are a joke how u gonna call that a charge

let it go


----------



## mjm1

why carter why???????????????????????????????????


----------



## YankeeNETicS

AND1NBA said:


> Thats what I like to see


VC returning the favor ...


----------



## XRay34

wait till these f's come to jersey

payback will be a *****


----------



## Petey

Carter fouls Bonner, Bonner hits both, Carter called on an offensive.

Raptors up 3.

Kidd board.

Kidd to Padgett misses

Padgett board.

Kidd to Carter misses.

-Petey


----------



## Jizzy

Vince Carter has no mental toughness whatsoever. What a ****in *****.


----------



## XRay34

vc misses game tying wide open 3 and james hits on other end 5 point swing

5 point lead

vc sick ally oop dunk to cut it to 3


----------



## AND1NBA

STOP SHOOTING 3s!!!!


----------



## Petey

Carter twisting mid-air.

Nets 3rd team foul.

Nets down 3.

-Petey


----------



## Mogriffjr

Krstic needs to get back into the game...


----------



## XRay34

another bs "u cant breath on me" foul on NJ

refs lame


----------



## YankeeNETicS

Now Nets bigs are in foul trouble ...


----------



## XRay34

if thats not offensive interference i dont know what is

2 point lead for toronto


----------



## Petey

James misses, CV tips, 8 to play, Raptors up 5.

Vaughn in for Kidd.

Carter hits a 3.

Nets down 2.

-Petey


----------



## XRay34

yet another vagina foul

team foul #4

f


----------



## mjm1

Noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## HB

Vince you must not lose this game, its one of your biggest games


----------



## XRay34

raptors keep getting off rebs


----------



## AND1NBA

Is Krstic not in the game?! If not, fire Frank. Krstic is our 3rd leading scorer and only has 1 foul.


----------



## Petey

Murray picks up his 4th.

CV drives, misses, Bosh board.

Raptors reset.

Bosh misses, Carter board.

-Petey


----------



## XRay34

cant stand chris bosh


----------



## Jizzy

This is some crazy bs


----------



## Mogriffjr

Carter15Nets said:


> raptors keep getting off rebs


Nets have 11 off rebounds to the Raptors 9...


----------



## YankeeNETicS

Can we bring Nets dancers on the road ?


----------



## Petey

Carter drives, either Carter or Krstic tips...

Wait, Carter's 2.

James to Bonner, hits.

Tied 86-86 now.

Carter had it knocked away, Bosh slips, but hits.

Raptors up 2.

Nets TO.

-Petey


----------



## HB

Petey you dont know how much I appreciate your updates, some others watching the game and giving the info are almost giving me a heart attack. Yours is very precise


----------



## mjm1

you stupid ****ing carter.


----------



## Mogriffjr

VC taking over...Vinsane needs to simmer down now...


----------



## Vinsane

Petey said:


> Carter drives, either Carter or Krstic tips...
> 
> Wait, Carter's 2.
> 
> James to Bonner, hits.
> 
> Tied 86-86 now.
> 
> Carter had it knocked away, Bosh slips, but hits.
> 
> Raptors up 2.
> 
> Nets TO.
> 
> -Petey


you mean 4


----------



## Petey

Carter to Kidd, Carter cutting, to Carter, Carter off the backboard, high... IN!

Nets within 2 now.

-Petey


----------



## Petey

Collins on James, help, too late, James hits as the clock is coming down, Raptors up 4.

Carter... misses, CV board?

-Petey


----------



## XRay34

nets lose cause of mike james being a wh0re


----------



## XRay34

vc 14 for 30 for 30 points i believe.

0 fts made ?wtf


----------



## Jizzy

This is just crazy. Why the **** do the Nets lose to the ***** *** teams?


----------



## mjm1

jizzy said:


> This is just crazy. Why the **** do the Nets lose to the ***** *** teams?


jefferson is out, thats why.


----------



## mjm1

collins


----------



## Petey

Wow. Raptors going big, CV misses a 3.

Collins called on an offensive as he's running down, his 5th.

-Petey


----------



## XRay34

f jason collins

this games over

i hate raptors and panthers


----------



## Krstic All-Star

Terrible call


----------



## Petey

Bonner misses a 3.

Kidd to Vaughn, misses.

Not pretty.

-Petey


----------



## YankeeNETicS

Carter15Nets said:


> vc 14 for 30 for 30 points i believe.
> 
> 0 fts made ?wtf


I think he has 1 (out of 3)


----------



## Krstic All-Star

Nothing falling for the Nets


----------



## mjm1

god hates this team


----------



## Jizzy

We are gonna get our *** kicked when we play the Spurs.


----------



## XRay34

Mike James don't miss

6 point game 3 minutes

if had Rj woulda won


----------



## Petey

James hits again, Raptors up 6.

Nets need a bucket here.

Robinson with the jumper.

Nets down 4.

-Petey


----------



## XRay34

I f'n hate the Raptors


----------



## HB

All this friggin jumpshots


----------



## Vinsane

we had 4 missed technical free throws


----------



## Jizzy

If we make it to the playoffs and we win the division. I sure as hell hope we don't play the Raptors, we are gonna get a beatdown.


----------



## YankeeNETicS

RJ presence makes the difference for the Nets. Without him, opponents are having an easy time covering them up.


----------



## mjm1

jizzy said:


> If we make it to the playoffs and we win the division. I sure as hell hope we don't play the Raptors, we are gonna get a beatdown.


dont be a moron, JEFFERSON IS ****ING OUT GET IT THROUGH YOUR HEAD.


----------



## XRay34

chris bosh is a giraff should be banned from nba


----------



## Jizzy

mjm1 said:


> dont be a moron, JEFFERSON IS ****ING OUT GET IT THROUGH YOUR HEAD.




Shut the hell up. We should at least be able to beat a ****in easy team like this.


----------



## Petey

Bosh at the line... Hits the 1st.

Raptors up 5.

Hits the 2nd.

Raptors up 6.

-Petey


----------



## XRay34

Giants season and Nets streak end within same hour.

and its SUNDAY


----------



## XRay34

krstic soft pansy misses dunk bosh scared him


----------



## mjm1

krstic lost us this game that moron.


----------



## Petey

Carter to Murray, to Krstic, Krstic can't stuff it.

Bosh hand on the ball?

Nets deflect out of bounds.

Raptors TO.

-Petey


----------



## mjm1

****


----------



## YankeeNETicS

Carter15Nets said:


> Giants season and Nets streak end within same hour.
> 
> and its SUNDAY


Not a good day ...


----------



## XRay34

game, bosh with the dagger how fitting


----------



## Petey

Bosh hits out of the time out.

Big man fading jumper?

Wow.

Nets down 8.

Kidd hits a 3.

Nets down 5.

-Petey


----------



## Petey

Kidd nice D, board, charges down, Carter put back.

Nets down 3.

James a 3.

Nets down 6.

TO.

-Petey


----------



## XRay34

mike james dont miss im telling u

6 point game cause the f'er hit a 3

F THIS!!!!!!!!!!!!! wait till they come to jersey


----------



## mjm1

Nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## HB

This raptors are something else, they are playing extremely well


----------



## XRay34

Top 5 most hated teams:

1) Pistons
2) Raptors
3) Lakers
4) Knicks
5) Pacers


----------



## Petey

Carter drives, misses, put back... Carter.

Nets down 4.

-Petey


----------



## Petey

Robinson on James, misses.

Carter board, Carter 3.

Nets down 1.

-Petey


----------



## XRay34

vc for 3
101-100

21.5 raptors to shoot 2

fn mike james had to hit that 3 right?


----------



## HB

wow


----------



## Petey

Nets give the foul as not enough time on the clock.

Calderon...

hits the 1st.

Nets have 1 TO.

Nets down 2.

-Petey


----------



## Petey

Calderon hits the next, and Nets TO.

Our last.

Nets down 3.

-Petey


----------



## XRay34

F Mike James
F Chris Bosh
F COlekdodkoekeoprsodnon

F whoever they got

F canada


----------



## YankeeNETicS

It's now all VC ... even fouls.


----------



## HB

Wooo quick 2 or the 3, which is it


----------



## Vinsane

Hbwoy said:


> Wooo quick 2 or the 3, which is it


3 for ot


----------



## XRay34

vc will choke here


----------



## Petey

Carter the drive, fouled with 10.9

Nets down 3.

-Petey


----------



## Petey

Carter hits.

Vaughn in for Robinson.

Nets down 2.

Hits.

Nets down 1.

CV called TO.

-Petey


----------



## XRay34

Vinsanity running wild in Toronto

WHAAAAAAAATCHU GONNA DO (MISS A FT) PLEASE?


----------



## HB

Quick foul, quick foul, quick foul


----------



## Mogriffjr

cmon quick foul and let VC create...


----------



## VCFSO2000

Carter15Nets said:


> vc will choke here


He didn't.


----------



## HB

Carter15Nets said:


> Vinsanity running wild in Toronto
> 
> WHAAAAAAAATCHU GONNA DO (MISS A FT) PLEASE?


Fairweather fans yuck


----------



## AJC NYC

ah im so scared


----------



## Mogriffjr

VC picked it up late...helluva effort...39pts, 10rebs...


----------



## XRay34

VC 17-34 FG wow


----------



## YankeeNETicS

We need to pray to all the gods out there ...
including the Yank's mystique


----------



## Mogriffjr

Carter15Nets said:


> VC 17-34 FG wow


he was 6/16 at one point...


----------



## XRay34

lol refs

dont call foul when we intentionall foul


----------



## XRay34

if he hits both its over


----------



## XRay34

game, nets lose

streak over

f'ers lucky rj was out


----------



## Petey

OMG...

Carter with a 3, with .01 left.

NETS up 1!!!

-Petey


----------



## XRay34

OMFG!!!!!!! vc 3 at buzzer!!!!!!


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Holy ****!


----------



## Mogriffjr

AHAHAH EAT IT!!!!!!!!!! WOooooooo


----------



## XRay34

Omfffffffffffffffg!!!!!!!!!


----------



## YankeeNETicS

It's a miracle!


----------



## Noodfan

Omg!!!!!!!!


----------



## HB

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAaa


----------



## Vinsane

how much time left


----------



## Mogriffjr

Carter15Nets said:


> Omfffffffffffffffg!!!!!!!!!


don't even be excited...hater...


----------



## Mogriffjr

LMAO...0.1 left...

VC>>> ALL


----------



## YankeeNETicS

The basketball gods on our side! :banana:


----------



## Vinsane

how much time


----------



## Petey

Vinsane said:


> how much time left


.01

The ball has to go to the basket, and has to be tipped.

Can't catch and shoot now.

-Petey


----------



## HB

That is for every single person that ever doubted this man's mental toughness. How many players can go into a building or a country where everyone hates your guts and still pull of a performance like this. On top of all that your second best scorer got injured


----------



## Intense Enigma

Vince Carter is the #$%^& man,please respect him,please


----------



## NJNetsMVP

Did We Win!?


----------



## mjm1

Omfg!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JCB

Yesssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## Petey

The Nets with 10 in a row.

Carter with 42, and game winner 3!

Jeez.

Porn Search comes through again!

-Petey


----------



## Dooch

WHAT A SHOT AND WHAT A WIN!!! :clap: YEA BABY!! 10 Straight!


----------



## YankeeNETicS

... never mind ...


----------



## DownUnderWonder

how...what...huh?


----------



## Mogriffjr

IT'S OVER!!!

wowowowowowowo....NETS ALL DAY EVERY DAY!


----------



## Jizzy

Wait, what happened?


----------



## HB

I hate to bring this up, but thats what seperates Vince from a Garnett. Taking over the game when the team needs it


----------



## Real

The expression on Kidd's face was, in one word...

Priceless


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

that was ridiculous


----------



## JCB

Thank You! Thank You! Thank You!


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

jizzy said:


> Wait, what happened?


 Nets down 2, vince hit a three with .1 left


----------



## XRay34

VC scored last 12 in 1 min 30 sec 24 in 4th, total of 42


----------



## JCB

This is unreal.


----------



## Intense Enigma

Vince is DA MAN. :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana:


----------



## Petey

Hbwoy said:


> I hate to bring this up, but thats what seperates Vince from a Garnett. Taking over the game when the team needs it


Don't want to bring this up, but KG brings his own skills to the court too.

-Petey


----------



## HB

Thats leadership right there, cant wait to watch espn tonight, matter of fact am going to go start searching torrents right now


----------



## mjm1

wow, carter 42 points!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tr_west

This almost makes up for the Giants loss. oh wait, wait no it doesn't.


----------



## VC_15

VC omgggggggggggggggggggggggggggg....... i jumped out of my seat......... i spilled my cocke!!!!!!!!!!!!.................. !! i am specheless


----------



## HB

Petey said:


> Don't want to bring this up, but KG brings his own skills to the court too.
> 
> -Petey


Oh definitely, but I'll take Vince over him as of now, everyone has their own opinions


----------



## mjm1

Hbwoy said:


> Oh definitely, but I'll take Vince over him as of now, everyone has their own opinions


i love vince carter. KG WHOOOOOOOOOOOOO?


----------



## nwt

Active users on the Nets forum:
nwt, AirJordan™, AJC NYC, BizzyRipsta, BrooklynBound, Cage_Epidemic, Carter15Nets, Dooch, DownUnderWonder, Dumpy, FrankLawrence, funkylikemonkey, ghoti, GrandKenyon6, Hbwoy, Intense Enigma, Iverson3Philly, jizzy, JKidd4ever, Julo, kindred, MightyReds2020, mjm1, Mogriffjr, MonStrSquad*JK,RJ,VC*, NBASCOUT2005, neoxsupreme, NetIncome, Nets1524512, njnets21, Noodfan, O2K, PetroToZoran, Sad Mafioso, shinycardboard, Skeet Skeet Skita, Smockgirl, Stefan Nellemoes, The_Black_Pinoy, ToddMacCulloch11, tr_west, Turkish Delight, unstop, VC posterized me, VCFSO2000, VC_15, Ventura, Vinsane


That game was ****ing **** those stupid ****s ****ed the **** up I **** on those *****es and their hoes **** that ****


----------



## BizzyRipsta

the rest of the day, all you'll hear me say is "i love vince carter"...lol

that was a very exciting 4th quarter.


----------



## mjm1

nwt said:


> nwt, AirJordan™, AJC NYC, BizzyRipsta, BrooklynBound, Cage_Epidemic, Carter15Nets, Dooch, DownUnderWonder, Dumpy, FrankLawrence, funkylikemonkey, ghoti, GrandKenyon6, Hbwoy, Intense Enigma, Iverson3Philly, jizzy, JKidd4ever, Julo, kindred, MightyReds2020, mjm1, Mogriffjr, MonStrSquad*JK,RJ,VC*, NBASCOUT2005, neoxsupreme, NetIncome, Nets1524512, njnets21, Noodfan, O2K, PetroToZoran, Sad Mafioso, shinycardboard, Skeet Skeet Skita, Smockgirl, Stefan Nellemoes, The_Black_Pinoy, ToddMacCulloch11, tr_west, Turkish Delight, unstop, VC posterized me, VCFSO2000, VC_15, Ventura, Vinsane
> 
> 
> That game was ****ing **** those stupid ****s ****ed the **** up I **** on those *****es and their hoes **** that ****


HAHAHAHAHA, seriously good game.


----------



## Mogriffjr

Hbwoy said:


> Thats leadership right there, cant wait to watch espn tonight, matter of fact am going to go start searching torrents right now


turn to ESPNews to see some highlights...they are coming up in a minute..


----------



## HB

Mogriffjr said:


> turn to ESPNews to see some highlights...they are coming up in a minute..


Thanks Mo, now if only Duke will lose. My day will truly be made then


----------



## VC_15

BizzyRipsta said:


> the rest of the day, all you'll hear me say is "i love vince carter"...lol
> 
> that was a very exciting 4th quarter.




i was like wtf!!!!!!!!!!!!! why is he shooting far away.. drive the ball man..........my brother thought something happened to me... i screamd like crazy when he hit it.. i am just glad it's against Toronto!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mogriffjr

WOWOWOWO...he took those last two 3's from NJ LMAO...


----------



## BigThree

WOW!! Carter is AWESOME! I don't care what anyone says, this man is amazing. We're so blessed to have him. :banana:


----------



## JCB

There's like 170 people in this forum right now.


----------



## SwampDragons

Awesome game. I think Carter just showed once again why the Nets can be a better team with him than the would've been with Kenyon Martin. If Thornski can get a long athletic PF (one who rebounds, plays defense, and runs on the break)- this team can truly challenge the elite teams.

Hopefully RJ will be back quickly. If not, hopefully Wright gets a chance to show how much he's improved practicing against VC and RJ.


----------



## Mogriffjr

Hbwoy said:


> Thanks Mo, now if only Duke will lose. My day will truly be made then


slaps Hbwoy...LOL...

Duke>> all!!


----------



## Cage_Epidemic

Carter wants in that all-star game


----------



## Dooch

The New Jersey Nets make me so happy! Vintage Vinsanity, he would not be denied. Jason Kidd was really happy also, he jumped all over Vince when he drained that three pointer with 0.1 remaining. Great win lets keep our winning trails up. :clap:


----------



## VCFSO2000

Carter15Nets said:


> VC scored last 12 in 1 min 30 sec 24 in 4th, total of 42



It's funny...Carter said he would make his critics eat their words when he came to Jersey..and even though you're a fan,you criticized him in that thread of yours,and made you,Carter15nets,eat your words.


----------



## mjm1

there are no words for what just happened!!! VINCE CARTER ERUPTED WITH 24 FOURTH QUARTER POINTS!!!!!!!!!!!! HOLY ****TTTTT


----------



## VC_15

Dooch said:


> The New Jersey Nets make me so happy! Vintage Vinsanity, he would not be denied. Jason Kidd was really happy also, he jumped all over Vince when he drained that three pointer with 0.1 remaining. Great win lets keep our winning trails up. :clap:




Kidd jumped on VC's head after he hit it.. lol

i am like damn j-kidd i know ur happy but watch the head.. dont want him injured now :angel: !!!!


----------



## Cage_Epidemic

wow this is a great feeling i dunno what it is, that 3 by VC or the 10 game winning streak!!!


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

What Da Hell Did I Miss Today?.......i Had False Alarm Today, And Was At The Hospital So I Missed The Game Today.....so Can Someone Help Me Out Please?


----------



## SwampDragons

Only 6 turnovers for the Nets in this game. They took a lot better care of the ball today.


----------



## Dooch

VC_15 said:


> Kidd jumped on VC's head after he hit it.. lol
> 
> i am like damn j-kidd i know ur happy but watch the head.. dont want him injured now :angel: !!!!


LOL. Yea he jumped all over VC! I was more worried when he jumped over Chris Bosh's head and landed awkwardly. Is Richard Jefferson going to be O.K.?


----------



## HB

Mogriffjr said:


> slaps Hbwoy...LOL...
> 
> Duke>> all!!


LMAO you dukies have a cult following down in Jersey. Cant wait for that loss at wake today LOL


----------



## mjm1

MonStrSquad*JK said:


> What Da Hell Did I Miss Today?.......i Had False Alarm Today, And Was At The Hospital So I Missed The Game Today.....so Can Someone Help Me Out Please?


probably one of the best 4th quarter performances of the year from any player in the LEAGUE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## HB

MonStrSquad*JK said:


> What Da Hell Did I Miss Today?.......i Had False Alarm Today, And Was At The Hospital So I Missed The Game Today.....so Can Someone Help Me Out Please?


I advise you read this whole thread, so many ups and downs


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

mjm1 said:


> probably one of the best 4th quarter performances of the year from any player in the LEAGUE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Well we won so I'm happy right now.......I guess I'll have to watch Espnews for highlights!......Oh my god I just read that VC hit a corner 3 in the corner for the win!...........I would have loved to see that!


----------



## NJ Grand NJ

omg omg omg i think i went crazy when he made that shot

VC is UNSTOPPABLE

do raps fans still think he's soft/has no heart??


----------



## NJ Grand NJ

you won't truely appreciate that shot unless you went through the roller coaster ride before it. Good thing i didnt stop watching after that mike james 3... im still in shock right now


----------



## Dooch

*105*







*104*​
The New Jersey Nets improve to a (19-12) overall record for the season. And extend the winning streak to 10 straight games. 

The Toronto Raptors fall to a (11-23) overall record for the season.


----------



## Vinsane

where are the raptor fans when they beat us in nj they were here talking crap like hell


----------



## bless

Vinsane said:


> where are the raptor fans when they beat us in nj they were here talking crap like hell


theyre still cryin...


----------



## Dooch

Vinsane said:


> where are the raptor fans when they beat us in nj they were here talking crap like hell


Don't start with the Toronto Raptors fans. We should be glad we won this game, they were outright competitive and Vince Carter just came up very clutch and was amazing. Just leave them alone, don't start arguing with them over this game and baiting other teams. Do not forget they also won in our house so we are even.


----------



## mjm1

Dooch said:


> Don't start with the Toronto Raptors fans. We should be glad we won this game, they were outright competitive and Vince Carter just came up very clutch and was amazing. Just leave them alone, don't start arguing with them over this game and baiting other teams. Do not forget they also won in our house so we are even.


well said


----------



## CaptainFunk

Vince is god. But I must admit, the Raptors out played the Nets, it's just that Vince is god so yea...


----------



## The_Notic

Gatorade X-Factor
*
Steve Javvi*


----------



## Dooch

*Carter leads Nets to 10th straight victory*​
*TORONTO (AP) --* Vince Carter made a fadeaway 3-pointer with 0.1 seconds left and finished with 42 points against his former team Sunday, leading New Jersey past the Toronto Raptors 105-104 for the Nets' 10th straight victory.

Carter scored 24 points in the fourth quarter and was booed every time he touched the ball, but he silenced the crowd with his spectacular winning shot. After Toronto's Jose Calderon missed his second free throw, Carter hit a 3-pointer from about 4 feet beyond the arc. Jason Kidd leapt into his arms after the shot.

Kidd added 22 points and 15 assists for the Nets, who are on their longest winning streak since a franchise-record 14-game run from Jan. 25-Feb. 24, 2004. Carter has powered the streak, topping 30 points seven times during the span after doing so only twice in his first 20 games.

Chris Bosh had 27 points for the Raptors, who won their previous five games. New Jersey's Richard Jefferson played just two minutes because of back spasms.

Toronto's Morris Peterson was ejected for slapping Carter in the face. Peterson got a technical for arguing a no-call late in the first half. About a minute later, Carter playfully slapped his ex-teammate in the face. Peterson, clearly annoyed, then slapped Carter.

Official Steve Javie didn't see the Carter slap, but he saw Peterson's and gave him his second technical. An irate Peterson tossed his jersey into the stands before leaving.

The Raptors received five technicals, but the Nets missed four of the free throws.

Carter scored nine straight points in one stretch. He shot 18-for-35 and also had 10 rebounds.

Bosh scored six straight points at the start of the fourth on a drive, a hook shot and a jumper, giving Toronto 76-73 lead. Toronto led by eight with two minutes left and six with a minute to go, but Carter rallied his team with one clutch shot after another.

*Game notes*
Carter had 39 points in a victory in Toronto on April 15. ... The Raptors had won three straight at home after a 1-12 start. ... None of the players Toronto acquired from New Jersey in the Carter trade played for Toronto.


----------



## Vinsane

how were the carter jams


----------



## Dooch

Vinsane said:


> how were the carter jams


They were pretty nice. He had some good alley-oops from Jason Kidd. They should show some of the alley-oops on ESPN during the highlights. VC did the "Rev-It-Up" and the Nets did the "Rev-It-Up" which means they kept rolling. :cheers:


----------



## fruitcake

I'M BACK!!!

best game of my life!!!!


----------



## fruitcake

can somebody tell me what the hell happened to RJ?

he left like in the first minute then came back and left again

saw him limping at halftime, and talking to vince.


----------



## mjm1

fruitcake said:


> can somebody tell me what the hell happened to RJ?
> 
> he left like in the first minute then came back and left again
> 
> saw him limping at halftime, and talking to vince.


rj had back spasms


----------



## TRON

> Originally posted by *Vinsane !*
> 
> where are the raptor fans when they beat us in nj they were here talking crap like hell


Oh man, that hurt like hell I won't lie

it was an absolute incredible shot. All I can say is enjoy your victory, you guys deserved it with that game winner!!!!


----------



## squaleca

dam i knew i should have went to the game!!! well at least we all know now kidd can dunk!!


----------



## Dumpy

Hbwoy said:


> LMAO you dukies have a cult following down in Jersey. Cant wait for that loss at wake today LOL


Duke University was originally going to be in NJ but they couldn't secure the land


----------



## MrCharisma

This sounds like a great game and I'm sooo pissed...I had to choose which game to Tivo, the Giants game or the Nets game....I chose the playoff game and now I missed one of the best games of the year. I'll watch the highlights but there's nothing like seeing it 'live'...how come YES doesn't re-run Nets games late at night like MSG does re-runs of horrible Knick games.


----------



## HB

Dumpy said:


> Duke University was originally going to be in NJ but they couldn't secure the land


Dang didnt know that, thanks for the info.


----------



## Outlaw83

Probably the best game i've seen in a long time and the best this season by far imo...It really felt like a playoff game and both teams played extremely well. I'm glad I woke up early to watch this game. (i'm from cali)


----------



## HB

squaleca said:



> dam i knew i should have went to the game!!! well at least we all know now kidd can dunk!!


WHAT!!! did Kidd dunk


----------



## Intense Enigma

Hbwoy said:


> WHAT!!! did Kidd dunk


 No after VC made his 3 point clutch shot from Baghdad,J.Kidd jump all over him,like it was Vince dunk on Weis from olympics all over again.J.Kidd biggest vertical lift ever. :biggrin:


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

squaleca said:


> dam i knew i should have went to the game!!! well at least we all know now kidd can dunk!!


 thats what I thought too. He got up there when he jumped at vince.


----------



## Vinsane

look at this pic i wonder what chris said after the game


----------



## Phenom Z28

I'm the nuttiest freak'n person on the planet. I decided not to check the score of the game or anything and just watch my recording of it after I got off work. I was screaming my freak'n lungs out at the end over a freaking recording! I can't belive it! Vince Carter is unbelievable. Raptors played great but the Nets have Vince Carter :banana:


----------



## Vinsane

http://www.sportsnet.ca/nba/article.jsp?content=20060108_160027_2232

Check out the article interesting stuff about the Carter slap


----------



## Dooch

PHeNoM Z28 said:


> I'm the nuttiest freak'n person on the planet. I decided not to check the score of the game or anything and just watch my recording of it after I got off work. I was screaming my freak'n lungs out at the end over a freaking recording! I can't belive it! Vince Carter is unbelievable. Raptors played great but the Nets have Vince Carter :banana:


LOL. Yea, same here with me. When I watched the end of the game and when we won I was yelling so loud all of my neighbors heard. It was great man, lets keep our winning ways up! :cheers:


----------



## justasking?

Wow.. I was at the game. It was a great game.. down the wire. :clap: 

The Raptors played really well. They are a very different team now, it seems. They are much better and have more confidence in their game. It was a tough game for us.. specially when RJ was injured. I was shocked when I saw him standing... He was limping and he asked for a time-out. Then I knew that would be trouble.. Good thing the other players stepped up. Otherwise, we could have lost this game. I give credit to the Raptors, they played well. 

That shot by VC was miraculous.. as always. Kidd just grabbed the rebound and set him up for that shot. I thought Kidd would rip apart VC's shoulder when he jumped so high he landed on his shoulder.. :biggrin: The crowd was stunned... There were a few Nets fans who rejoiced in the arena after that shot by VC.... I was one of them. :clap: :cheers:


----------



## VC_15

although vince has a great night... i like the Allee from kidd a lot... the 180 in the air... that was sickkkkkk


----------



## justasking?

VC_15 said:


> *although vince has a great night... i like the Allee from kidd a lot... the 180 in the air... that was sickkkkkk*


OH yeah... I heard a few raptor fans seated behind me and they said that "man, that was a sick pass from Kidd to VC" :clap:


----------



## Bonzinator

damn what a game. im a kings fan but that has to be one of the best games i have ever seen! they were down by six and vince hit some tough threes. who do you guys play next?


----------



## Dooch

Bonzinator said:


> damn what a game. im a kings fan but that has to be one of the best games i have ever seen! they were down by six and vince hit some tough threes. who do you guys play next?


The New Jersey Nets face the San Antonio Spurs next. Going to be another entertaining matchup. If we win that game, I am going to go absolutely nuts. The Spurs on Tuesday night.


----------



## Vinsane

Bonzinator said:


> damn what a game. im a kings fan but that has to be one of the best games i have ever seen! they were down by six and vince hit some tough threes. who do you guys play next?


spurs


----------



## Dooch

*Pictures/Images from the New Jersey Nets' 105-104 win over the Toronto Raptors:*









New Jersey Nets Jason Kidd, center, drives between Toronto Raptors Jose Calderon, left, and Matt Bonner during second half NBA action in Toronto Sunday, Jan. 8, 2006. The Nets beat the Raptors 105-104.









New Jersey Nets' Vince Carter dunks during second-half NBA basketball action against the Toronto Raptors in Toronto, Canada, Sunday, January 8, 2006. The Nets beat the Raptors, 105-104.









New Jersey Nets' Vince Carter, right center, looks on as Toronto Raptors head coach Sam Mitchell, center, exchanges words with a referee in Toronto Sunday, Jan. 8, 2006. Raptors Charlie Villanueva is at far right and Morris Peterson is at far left. Peterson was ejected from the game.









New Jersey Nets' Vince Carter, center, and teammate Jason Kidd, left, celebrate their 105-104 win over the Toronto Raptors in Toronto, Canada, Sunday, January 8, 2006.









New Jersey Nets' Vince Carter, left, and teammate Nenad Krstic celebrate their 105-104 win over the Toronto Raptors in Toronto, Sunday, January 8, 2006. (I call this for my avatar.)


----------



## HB

Oh man just saw the highlights again on nba.com, Kidd is one funny man. Lol him jumping on Vince like that was too funny


----------



## HB

justasking? said:


> Wow.. I was at the game. It was a great game.. down the wire. :clap:
> 
> The Raptors played really well. They are a very different team now, it seems. They are much better and have more confidence in their game. It was a tough game for us.. specially when RJ was injured. I was shocked when I saw him standing... He was limping and he asked for a time-out. Then I knew that would be trouble.. Good thing the other players stepped up. Otherwise, we could have lost this game. I give credit to the Raptors, they played well.
> 
> That shot by VC was miraculous.. as always. Kidd just grabbed the rebound and set him up for that shot. I thought Kidd would rip apart VC's shoulder when he jumped so high he landed on his shoulder.. :biggrin: The crowd was stunned... There were a few Nets fans who rejoiced in the arena after that shot by VC.... I was one of them. :clap: :cheers:


I didnt know you were in Toronto. They have a pretty nice team dont they


----------



## Dooch

Hbwoy said:


> Oh man just saw the highlights again on nba.com, Kidd is one funny man. Lol him jumping on Vince like that was too funny


Seriously, Jason Kidd can dunk.. he just does not want to show everybody that he is capable. He wants to make sure the ball goes into the hoop so he just sticks with the lay-up.


----------



## Vinsane

Dooch said:


> Seriously, Jason Kidd can dunk.. he just does not want to show everybody that he is capable. He wants to make sure the ball goes into the hoop so he just sticks with the lay-up.


he doesn't always make lay-ups though


----------



## Dooch

Vinsane said:


> he doesn't always make lay-ups though


I am saying Jason Kidd relies more on the lay-up, then he ever will with the dunk.


----------



## justasking?

Hbwoy said:


> I didnt know you were in Toronto. They have a pretty nice team dont they


Yeah, I am from Canada. The Raptors are playing good basketball right now. I don't think a lot of fans realize that they are getting better. I have been a fan of the Nets since Jkidd joined the team.. I love the Nets but I appreciate good teams. The Raptors is slowly turning out to be a very good team. I won't be surprised if they make the playoffs in the near future. It may not be this year, but maybe in the next couple of years. :cheers:


----------



## L

good job on the pics dooch.


----------



## Dooch

FullMetalAlchemist said:


> good job on the pics dooch.


Thanks, FullMetalAlchemist. :cheers: I am praying that Richard Jefferson is in the lineup against San Antonio and for the remainder of the season.


----------



## L

Dooch said:


> Thanks, FullMetalAlchemist. :cheers: I am praying that Richard Jefferson is in the lineup against San Antonio and for the remainder of the season.


he'll be alright.
its not like he needs surgery like last year.


----------



## Dooch

FullMetalAlchemist said:


> he'll be alright.
> its not like he needs surgery like last year.


Yea, true. Thank god that surgery is not needed. Richard Jefferson just needs to apply like a bunch of heat packs to his back and relax. Back spasms usually do not take that long to heal from. Richard Jefferson is a warrior, if he played in the playoffs against the Miami Heat with a broken wrist then I am pretty sure back spasms would not keep him out of this game. Richard Jefferson just needs to make sure that he is fully healed before he returns to the court, we cannot stand losing him. Get well ASAP RJ.


----------



## L

Dooch said:


> Yea, true. Thank god that surgery is not needed. Richard Jefferson just needs to apply like a bunch of heat packs to his back and relax. Back spasms usually do not take that long to heal from. *Richard Jefferson is a warrior*, if he played in the playoffs against the Miami Heat with a broken wrist then I am pretty sure back spasms would not keep him out of this game. Richard Jefferson just needs to make sure that he is fully healed before he returns to the court, we cannot stand losing him. Get well ASAP RJ.


 :sfight: :starwars: :fball:


----------



## Dooch

FullMetalAlchemist said:


> :sfight: :starwars: :fball:


Indeed!! :clap: :sfight:


----------



## ZÆ

Dooch said:


> *Game notes*
> Carter had 39 points in a victory in Toronto on April 15. ... The Raptors had won three straight at home after a 1-12 start. ... *None of the players Toronto acquired from New Jersey in the Carter trade played for Toronto.*


Thats not true Joey Graham played


----------



## Dooch

THE TAKEOVER said:


> Thats not true Joey Graham played


Well, according to ESPN.com no one acquired in the trade played. They must have made a mistake. You're right though, Joey Graham did have playing time.


----------



## Phenom Z28

aaand this...

Jason Kidd moved into a tie with Norm Nixon on the all-time scoring list...

181. John Long - 12,131
*182. Jason Kidd - 12,065*
183. Norm Nixon - 12,065

Vince Carter passed one...

198. Dick Snyder - 11,755
*199. Vince Carter - 11,754*
200. Gerald Wilkins - 11,745

Vince also passed two tonight on the current seasons highest PPG list...

7. Dirk Nowitzki - 26.0
*8. Vince Carter - 25.5*
9. Tracy McGrady - 25.3
10. Michael Redd - 25.1

Jason Kidd also passed Brevin Knight on the season high APG list...

4. Chauncey Billups - 8.4
*5. Jason Kidd - 8.2*
6. Brevin Knight - 8.1


----------



## justasking?

PHeNoM Z28 said:


> aaand this...
> 
> Jason Kidd moved into a tie with Norm Nixon on the all-time scoring list...
> 
> 181. John Long - 12,131
> *182. Jason Kidd - 12,065*
> 183. Norm Nixon - 12,065
> 
> Vince Carter passed one...
> 
> 198. Dick Snyder - 11,755
> *199. Vince Carter - 11,754*
> 200. Gerald Wilkins - 11,745
> 
> Vince also passed two tonight on the current seasons highest PPG list...
> 
> 7. Dirk Nowitzki - 26.0
> *8. Vince Carter - 25.5*
> 9. Tracy McGrady - 25.3
> 10. Michael Redd - 25.1
> 
> Jason Kidd also passed Brevin Knight on the season high APG list...
> 
> 4. Chauncey Billups - 8.4
> *5. Jason Kidd - 8.2*
> 6. Brevin Knight - 8.1


Good for VC and Kidd!!! :clap:


----------



## Phenom Z28

Here's a video I uploaded of Vince's last 12 points for the Nets...

http://www.youtube.com/?v=h0fPx1HtNJ0

Don't be alarmed if it doesn't work right away, it'll take a few minutes to be processed.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

You guys just refuse to lose....

Man Vince is simply sick, whata last second shot....unbelievable....

Congrats on the W....



*Go PaCeRs!!!!!*


----------



## justasking?

PaCeRhOLiC said:


> You guys just refuse to lose....
> 
> Man Vince is simply sick, whata last second shot....unbelievable....
> 
> Congrats on the W....
> 
> 
> 
> *Go PaCeRs!!!!!*


Thanks a lot man! And good win for your team as well! :clap:


----------

